# recevoir sms sur mail



## djil12 (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde je viens de faire l'acquisition d un iphone 5S et j aimerais retrouver une app que j avais sur mon samsung S3 backup sms + j ai fais le tour sur l'apple store et sur le net est rien quelqun connaitrais une app du meme style pour recevoir mes sms sur mon compte gmail ou autres merci par avance


----------



## rgi (13 Décembre 2013)

bienvenue dans les limites d'apple, tu aurais mieux fait d'aller chez windows phone !


----------

